# Were can i find the biggest Ork Head?



## Kronfang (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi fellow Ork players,


I have decided that i would like to combine a dreadnought, and a defiler to make my custom Ork Warboss in Mega Armour.

One problem i have is that i can't find a Big Ork Head.

Does anyone know what Ork Models have the biggest heads? Plastic would be preferred.


Thanks for your help


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, as this fellow would most likely be a Cybork, you could use the "torso" of a Kan or Deff Dread to make the head- That's MORE than large enough.


----------



## Kronfang (Apr 20, 2010)

I was going to use the spare bits from my Deff dread to make the jaw protector and helmet. But i would like to have an Ork head between those two bits


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

For a ork head the largest one is Ghazie's head but it is metal. The best plastic one is the Black Orc fantasy banner top just trimmed down to fit what you need.


----------



## SHarrington (Jan 7, 2010)

http://www.historexagents.com/shop/hxproductdetail.php?ProductCode=WS02

or

http://www.historexagents.com/shop/hxproductdetail.php?ProductCode=MMF01


----------



## Kronfang (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks guys for your help,

I am tempted to use the head from "Volgor The Skull Hunter" model, as indicated by SHarrington.


> http://www.historexagents.com/shop/h...oductCode=WS02



But i would also like to see the model for the "Black Orc fantasy banner", which i could not find online. If anyone could show me it in a link, i would be grateful.

Thanks for your help guys:victory:


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Here you go off the GW USA website.
 *BLack ORc Fantasy Banner* 

And Here is a close up of the bit I was talking about.

 *Black Orc Banner Top *

And Here it is on my MEga armored warboss that is taller than a deffdread so he will easily fit on a defiler body.


----------



## Kronfang (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for the info ... i think i know what i will use.

everything is k: thanks for your help guys, and if you have any other ideads for heads, let everyone know


----------



## Anensenef (May 24, 2010)

perhaps the 7th edition fantasy giant heads...


----------

